# Export turtles to europe?!



## California Mieke

Hello 
I have a basic question...
Is it possible, to take / send turtles to europe (especially to germany)?!
Does anyone know how that works with the paperwork / custom?
If there would be a chance to get the permission to fly them over - wow - then I'd like to do that 

Thank you in advance for all the information 

Mieke


----------



## tortadise

It is possible. The question would be which species? All torts/turtle are CITES so import paper will be needed for Germany to clear. Also depends on which country you sending from. USFW is your best bet at getting all the info needed to so. Your also going to have to contact the ministry of agriculture/animal regulations in Germany to find out their protocol. It wont be easy but it is doable. So for leisure I would not put the animal under the stress.


----------



## California Mieke

It is for a good reason!
They dont have graptemys caglei in europe very often.
I believe, there are maybe (!) 25 turtles of this breed.
Thatswhy i thought about to take a few with me and give them in very good and experianced hands!!
Nobody else...they want to breed them hopefully....
I will have a look for informations - thank you so much for the answer!!
Mieke


Oh and i forgot to tell. It would be california, of where i want to take them


----------



## tortadise

Well. Seeing as this species is classified an endangered species. Might have trouble. I dont know if it is listed as an ESA species, or what CITES it is under. If its CITES 1 your going to have to get an export permit from US and import permit for Germany. This will run you quite the amount of fees just in permits. If your wanting to really do this I can put you in touch with a permit writer and CITESprofessional.


----------



## JeffG

It is very complicated and expensive to do this yourself if you are not a licensed exporter/importer, and you can't just "carry" your animals yourself. 

I have purchased quite a few reptiles from Europe, a number of different ways, and hands down the easiest and cheapest way to move animals in either direction is to contact an American person or company who will be vending at one of the reptile expos in Hamm, Germany. There are four of these shows a year, any MANY vendors from all over the world attend. 

The first and most important thing is to determine if the animal can be legally exported/imported as mentioned already. If it is a legal species, all you have to do is find someone willing to add your animals to what they are already taking with them. It is very little trouble for them, since all they have to do is add them to the paperwork they have filled out already. Sometimes people will be willing to do this for $100 per animal, or even less depending on the situation. The people who travel to Hamm as vendors are generally large scale professional breeders that know what they are doing. I have done this multiple times and it has been very simple for me once I found someone to do it for me. 

You still need to arrange to get your animals to/from the vendor, but that is just a matter of normal shipping. 

There use to be a service here that would currier animals back and forth from the U.S. to Hamm, but as far as I know they are no longer doing it due to not enough demand for the service.


----------



## yagyujubei

Would all of this apply if she was simply bring her "pets" with her?


JeffG said:


> It is very complicated and expensive to do this yourself if you are not a licensed exporter/importer, and you can't just "carry" your animals yourself.
> 
> I have purchased quite a few reptiles from Europe, a number of different ways, and hands down the easiest and cheapest way to move animals in either direction is to contact an American person or company who will be vending at one of the reptile expos in Hamm, Germany. There are four of these shows a year, any MANY vendors from all over the world attend.
> 
> The first and most important thing is to determine if the animal can be legally exported/imported as mentioned already. If it is a legal species, all you have to do is find someone willing to add your animals to what they are already taking with them. It is very little trouble for them, since all they have to do is add them to the paperwork they have filled out already. Sometimes people will be willing to do this for $100 per animal, or even less depending on the situation. The people who travel to Hamm as vendors are generally large scale professional breeders that know what they are doing. I have done this multiple times and it has been very simple for me once I found someone to do it for me.
> 
> You still need to arrange to get your animals to/from the vendor, but that is just a matter of normal shipping.
> 
> There use to be a service here that would currier animals back and forth from the U.S. to Hamm, but as far as I know they are no longer doing it due to not enough demand for the service.


----------



## EricIvins

All Map Turtles are CITES III. Long story short, you will not be able to bring them to Europe unless you have some magical powers with USFW.......


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

I shipped some Florida Box Turtle to Germany (via a hand carry) after they were CITES II. I had to document they were indeed captive bred and the adults were legally acquired. With that documentation it was easy. I'm not talking about something I heard, I'm talking about WHAT I DID MYSELF.

Will


----------



## California Mieke

Thank you for all your informations...

It is nothing what i want to do right now, i first need some informations and thoughts if its possible or not.
I thought about to plan it next year, if it is to do 

@will:
I think there is then a difference of the CITES ... Because the map's are III


----------



## FLINTUS

I have never been to any of the German or EU shows such as Hamm but travelling from England(here) I know it is relatively simple to get them back on a reptile trip coach.


----------

